# Ellhnika kai xorg-x11 7.4  (Επιλύθηκε)

## Apopatos

Geia sas paides,

prwth fora meta apo 6 xronia grafw me greeklish se forum kai o logos einai autos pou fainetai kai ston titlo.

Anavathmisa apo xorg-x11 7.2 se 7.4 kai terma ta ellhnika, papala   :Confused: 

Vlepw kanonika ellhnika vevaia (oloklhro to gnome kai to systhma einai ellhniko) alla otan pataw alt_shift, oute anavei to scroll lock kai oute grafei ellhnika.

Epishs, dokimasa na valw proswrina to applet tou gnome gia enallagh plhktrologiou alla oute auto mpainei (molis pataw add sto panel eksafanizetai - to applet oxi to panel- ).

Kamia idea paidia?

eyxaristw

shmeiwsh: to xorg.conf mou den to peiraksa katholou meta tnn anavathmish.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier     "Keyboard[0]"
> 
>     Driver         "kbd"
> ...

 

Epishs to locale mou dinei:

 *Quote:*   

> LANG=el_GR.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="el_GR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="el_GR.UTF-8"
> ...

 Last edited by Apopatos on Thu Apr 30, 2009 1:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hwoarang

Προφανως θα εχεις enabled το hal στο xorg-server σωστα;;

Θα σου φανει χρησιμο αυτο το νημα

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

## Apopatos

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Hwoarang.

Ήξερα ότι κάτι τρέχει με το hal αλλά δεν ήξερα τι να αλλάξω στα policies του καθώς και στο xorg.xonf.

Τώρα όλα τέλεια όπως φαίνεται πάλι χεχεχε

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μεγάλη αλλαγή με τον καινούριο xserver. Όλα τρέχουν ταχύτερα  :Very Happy: 

Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο

Το μόνο που χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω ήταν:

α) Αντικατέστησα το υπάρχων /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi με:

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> 
>    <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>       <device>
> ...

 

β) Πρόσθεσα τα εξής στο /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>     Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"
> 
>     Option         "AutoAddDevices" "on"
> ...

 

γ) Ενεργοποίησα το evdev στον kernel

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers
> 
>        ->Input device support
> 
>                ->Event interface 

 

δ) Στο /etc/make.conf έβαλα το hal στα USE flags και πρόσθεσα INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" 

καλή τύχη μάγκες

----------

